# Unable to insert CD



## Macdiehard (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a problem with my Imac G5 that I've never encountered. I'm unable to load a CD in the slot. It acts as though there is already something there, but there isn't. I tried shutting down and restarting but that doesn't work. I'm stumped. Need help fast.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Should be a small hole on the face of the drive somewhere.
Get a paperclip, straighten it out, and push it in, that will manually
open the bay door.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think the G5 iMacs had a eject hole because it's a slot loading drive. Try holding down the mouse button as you boot the iMac, that tells the drive to eject anything in it. That should reset the drive, or reveal that there is a disk in the drive. If that does not work, then you will need to get it serviced as the drive is having issues.


----------



## Macdiehard (Sep 27, 2008)

No, there is no hole; it is a slot. I've tried holding the mouse while I restart, so I guess that means taking it for repair. Unfortunately, it is a 70-mile drive. First problem I've ever had with this machine and I've had it a long time. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you don't want to do that just yet, there is one more thing to try, because I would hate to have seen you drive all that distance for a stupid issue like this, but make sure, all you system is up to date, make sure you have the latest firmware version, and the latest drivers for the CD drive and Motherboard, because if you don't and you drove 70 miles to be told that, well it would suck, haha, but just check out the apple web site

Because I'm such a nice guy, I decided to find a firmware update for you (Not 100% sure that it will work with your system, but it is for the imac G5 FIRMWARE But you can search more yourself, here's the results you find when you search up downloads for the imac g5: http://www.apple.com/search/downloads/?q=imac+g5


----------



## Macdiehard (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, Log2. I followed steps for the G% Firmware but message received was no updates needed or something like that. I haven't found anything that works, and I suspect that the slot is stuck which would require some adjustment to the mechanism inside. 
thanks again.


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

it may sound like what a crazy person like me would do when something is wrong, but try hitting it as hard as you can. itll probably unjam whats jammed. hope this helps


----------

